# Nutzen von Schraube neben Tretlager?? Norco Range 2012



## Wood1992 (14. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
kann mir Jemand sagen was für eine Schraube das links neben dem Tretlager ist und welchen Zweck sie erfüllt?
Liege ich richtig in der Vermutung, dass das Loch nicht als Durchführung für einen Zug der Sattelstütze vorgesehen ist?






https://picload.org/view/ddlwowcr/img_20180110_163008.jpg.html

Und ja ich weiß das das Bike in dem Moment dreckig war 
Ich bin dankbar für Hilfe!


VG


----------



## balalu (14. Januar 2018)

Ersatzschaltaugenschraube

Gesendet von meinem XT1635-02 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

